# 5 week cut



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

*TIMEFRAME:* 
5 weeks

*GOAL:* 
To lose as much fat as possible by my birthday, April 1st. 

*PERSONAL/SPECIFIC GOALS:* 
1) Lean down my lower body especially my hips, glutes and inner thighs

2)Shrink my waist and tighten up my midsection

3)Fit into my new spring clothes

4)Reduce overall "jigglyness"

5)Maintain LBM while doing so

*DIET PLAN:* 
-5 meals per day
-Carb cycling NO, LOW, HIGH, repeat
-No = no starches
-Low = 2 meals have starchy carbs
-High = 3 meals have starchy carbs
-See meal plan in next post below

*WEIGHTS:* 
-3 rotating workouts: Push, Pull & Legs
-See training schedule in next post
-Training will be hard, intense and focus on mainly compound movements in the 8-12 rep range 

*CARDIO:* 
-Daily 30-45 minutes

*RESULTS:* 
-Food and training will be posted daily.
-Measurements will be taken and posted once a week
-Pics will be taken and posted at the *END*  of this cut 

*REWARDS:*  
1) A spray-on tan
2) Wear new outfit (currently hanging in my closet) out on my birthday
3)1 good cheat meal at a restaurant

*AFTER THIS CUT:* 
I will cut back cardio to 3-4 days a week and focus on maintaining my body weight while slowly adding muscle and losing fat. Depending on my results with this program, I may or may not continue to carb cycle. I also want to figure out a way to add in some cheat meals every 1-2 weeks without binging and destroying my results. By this time I hope to know exactly what shows I will compete in this year and devise a strategy to peak for my upcoming competitions.


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

*DIET & TRAINING*


Diet:

NO CARB DAY:
M1: eggwhites, PB, cocoa
M2: chicken, salsa, veggies
M3: ground turkey, veggies
M4: whey shake
M5: tuna, mustard, salad

1034 25C  161P  34F

LOW CARB DAY:
M1: oats, eggwhites, whey
M2: ground turkey, veggies
M3: oats, eggwhites, whey
M4: eggwhites, salsa, veggies
M5: eggwhites, cocoa

1399  126C  150P  32F

HIGH CARB DAY:
M1ats, eggwhites, blueberries
M2: sweet potato, chicken, veggies
M3: chicken, veggies,
M4: All Bran, eggwhites, blueberries
M5: whey shake

1550  191C  178P  17F

Notes:
-Carb meals will center around weight training
-Order of meals may change due to training or convenience
-Substitutions may be made but for the most part I will just stick to the plan.

********************************
Training:

Week 1:
2/26 NO
2/27 LOW, PUSH
2/28 HIGH, LEGS
2/29 NO
3/1 LOW
3/2 HIGH, PULL
3/3 NO

Week 2:
3/4 LOW, PUSH
3/5 HIGH, LEGS
3/6 NO
3/7 LOW
3/8 HIGH, PULL
3/9 NO
3/10 LOW

Week 3:
3/11 HIGH, PUSH
3/12 NO
3/13 LOW
3/14 HIGH,  LEGS
3/15 NO
3/16 LOW
3/17 HIGH,  PULL

Week 4:
3/18 NO
3/19 LOW, PUSH
3/20 HIGH, LEGS
3/21 NO
3/22 LOW
3/23 HIGH, PULL
3/24 NO

Week 5:
3/25 LOW
3/26 HIGH, PUSH
3/27 NO
3/28 LOW
3/29 HIGH, LEGS
3/30 NO
3/31 LOW, PULL
*******************************


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 26, 2004)

Can I ask how tall you are? Those cals. just seem a bit low to me.


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Can I ask how tall you are? Those cals. just seem a bit low to me.



5'8"

Keep in mind this cut is only for 5 weeks. The cals average out to 10xbw which is common for cutting.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

Wowie girlie now that is PLANNED out!!!  
I wish you the best of luck! something that you may want to consider is every few high carb days bumping the calories up a lil more  
are you not competing anymore?


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Good luck with all-I see you have put a lot of time and thought into this program. Hope it works well for ya! Ya whey gourmet is sweeter than most proteins, that is why Jill likes it!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

BTW, you really didnt mention much on fats? Whats the plan on fat?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

Girlie, it doesnt take long for your body to start slowing down, and your cals are very low, and you will be doing a ton of cardio on top of that, you should really look into upping those cal's and also think about taking some precautions... i have been hearing a lot of good things about taking kelp, tyrosine, and gugulipids/guggulsterones to help keep your thyroid functioning (also leptigen which has a few more ingredients (but no gugguls) and a price tag to match hehe)


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Wowie girlie now that is PLANNED out!!!
> I wish you the best of luck! something that you may want to consider is every few high carb days bumping the calories up a lil more
> are you not competing anymore?



Hi AJ 
What I plan to do is do the plan as I have it laid out...each week I will take measurements and if I am losing too fast  then I will definitely add in some more carbs and cals...as you know, it's all trial and error baby!!! 

Oh, I am not competing this spring at all. I am still going to compete, probably late summer or in the fall. Once I know for sure I will be sure to post!

How are you chicky?


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good luck with all-I see you have put a lot of time and thought into this program. Hope it works well for ya! Ya whey gourmet is sweeter than most proteins, that is why Jill likes it!



Hi Ms Jill!

Mmm..I tried the whey gourmet in the blender this time, much better I love it!


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> BTW, you really didnt mention much on fats? Whats the plan on fat?



I don't like my fat intake too high because it makes me feel blah and bloated, believe it or not. No fats will be added with the exception of PB that is. Higher carb days will be lower fat, no carb days I'm thinking 30-40g max.


----------



## jstar (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Girlie, it doesnt take long for your body to start slowing down, and your cals are very low, and you will be doing a ton of cardio on top of that, you should really look into upping those cal's and also think about taking some precautions... i have been hearing a lot of good things about taking kelp, tyrosine, and gugulipids/guggulsterones to help keep your thyroid functioning (also leptigen which has a few more ingredients (but no gugguls) and a price tag to match hehe)



Hi Greek! How are you feeling? Did you start a 40/40/20 diet yet?

Thanks for the advice. On 2nd look I am thinking I will stick to 30 min cardio, I will only increase it to 45 if I need to but I don't think I will. Hmmm, I do have Letigen but I haven't opened it yet. I will use it once I need it, I kinda want to wait till it's really necessary b/c it is so expensive. My thyroid has been tested recently and my metabolism too (when I went on Zoloft) so they are ok. I will definitely add in food if I am losing too fast, I def don't want to screw up my body...just get rid of this FAT!


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

*Feb 26 NO CARB DAY*

*
MEALS: * 
M1: eggwhites, PB, cocoa
M2: ground turkey, grilled onions
M3: whey shake 
M4: turkey breast, 1 oz cheese

I was  all day yesterday, it was hard to eat much.


*CARDIO: * 
30 min elliptical


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Glad you like the whey! I love the strawberry banana-almost out! What kind of cheese do you eat? Not the slices???


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

What was wrong yeaterday? What kind of sickness? Hope you feel better today! Oh, glad that you have you pic as your avi-when I see peoples pic on here it seems like I know them a bit better. I dont know why?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Jstar...my thinking of fats is like yours.  Add them if I have too.  

Hope you do well with your new plans.  And that you are feeling better today.


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

Sick with my "friend" It always makes me feel like crap  

I feel much better today! 

I am going food shopping in a few minutes. No more cheese will be eaten, I just couldn't stomach tuna last night. It was one of those round bonne belle type things with the cow on it, not the ff cheese. I am DONE with that!

JLB- I do not respond well to higher fats like the Zone type diets. I'd much rather increase protein or carbs than fats. I like your diet but I could never eat under 100 g of carbs day after day...are you doing any refeeds?


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

I made Peanutbutter Pancakes this morning. They were YUMMY:

1 cup oats
1/4 cup eggwhites
1 scoop PVL Whey in Choc/PB


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Jstar...usually about every three weeks, we throw something like cheesecake or something sweet into it.  Otherwise nope.  It's usually enough to kick start things if they slow down.
Eatting under 100 carbs a day isn't that difficult at all.  I don't see how ya'll do all those carbs on a high carb day.  My body just doesn't responde well to those types of diets.  When I have more than 100 carbs, my weight maintains and I don't drop anything.


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

JLB - At least you know what works for you and that is the most important. Yeah, I read about that CHEESECAKE in your journal He he :bounce: 

I have had a hard time in the past with low carb diets...they just make me crave em more! I have had success losing in the past eating higher carbs, just not everyday.

I guess our bodies just get used to what we eat.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

I would love to be able to eat the higher carbs...but they migrate to my rear and legs.   

I think it helps that your tall as well!

Ahh, that cheesecake,  Craig didn't like it much.  I think next time I will just buy one at the store or go to the Cheesecake Factory for a slice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

lose fat too quickly? I dont think that is possible for me 

actually tho, when your body slows down from too little food, it holds onto fat instead of dropping it quickly
the reason for this is the body thinks its starving and will need the fat as a fuel source  hope that helps


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lose fat too quickly? I dont think that is possible for me
> 
> actually tho, when your body slows down from too little food, it holds onto fat instead of dropping it quickly
> the reason for this is the body thinks its starving and will need the fat as a fuel source  hope that helps



I just posted in your journal too 

I meant after the 1st week if it seems like too much of a deficit I will add food...I'm taking it week by week. If I didn't do that then yes I would hold onto fat and f- up my metabolism TY babe


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

hey Star!! how did you make those pancakes? 

glad to hear your feeling better girl!! seems like a lot of ppl are getting sick lately!


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hey Star!! how did you make those pancakes?
> 
> glad to hear your feeling better girl!! seems like a lot of ppl are getting sick lately!



I just mixed it all up in a bowl:
1 cup oats, 1 scoop PB protein powder, and (optional) a few egg whites & water!

You could use 1 scoop vanilla protein powder & real PB tho


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

I wanted to pop in and wish you luck with your goal.

You should post before and after pic hon.

Have a nice weekend
Babs


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

Way too much cardio.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 27, 2004)

asl long as you cardio is low intensity you will be fine HIT on low calories will ripp you apart and loss lean body mass..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> asl long as you cardio is low intensity you will be fine HIT on low calories will ripp you apart and loss lean body mass..


I disagree - Cardio everyday is just plain silly for someone not competing, and don't forget muscle loss - the number 1 fat burning method.


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I wanted to pop in and wish you luck with your goal.
> 
> You should post before and after pic hon.
> ...


 
Hi Babs! 

Thanks for the well wishes. 

In order to post pics I have to get a disposable camera and go thru the whole roll, have it developed and put online....all just for one before pic. I really wish I had a web cam but I will definitely post up my "after" pics.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

I used to do tonnes of cardio 5-6 days a week. I quit the large amounts after Jodi suggested it-I want to KEEP my muscle. Since Ive stopped doing so much cardio, my fat loss hasnt slowed down at all. (+ my diets pretty much in check now) Now I hate doing cardio-sometimes I have to force myself to do it!!! I snicker when I see people on the treadmills for an hour, then they leave the gym.


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Aahh the great cardio debate 

Jodi, how did I know you were going to say that 

I plan to monitor everything very closely. If at the end of week one I lose more than 1.5-2 lbs then I will bump up my calories and/or reduce my cardio. 

I plan to do only as much cardio as I need to do in order to meet this goal. 

FYI - I DO plan to compete in the late summer or the fall...I just haven't settled on a contest yet.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

> Jodi, how did I know you were going to say that


Because its the facts.  I've proven as well as others that that much cardio is unnecessary for fat loss.


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I used to do tonnes of cardio 5-6 days a week. I quit the large amounts after Jodi suggested it-I want to KEEP my muscle. Since Ive stopped doing so much cardio, my fat loss hasnt slowed down at all. (+ my diets pretty much in check now) Now I hate doing cardio-sometimes I have to force myself to do it!!! I snicker when I see people on the treadmills for an hour, then they leave the gym.



Hi Jill, 

30 min a day is my limit. I know I said 30-45 but that would be too much for me in retrospect. This is only temporary (5 weeks) and then I will maintain with less.

I am glad to hear you are still losing fat with less cardio - how much do you do?

Everyone on here has different opinions on cardio, and valid ones at that. But everyone is different. Look at Jodie (JLB) she is doing 2xday cardios. For some (like me) they would fade away to nothing. For others they would have greater muscle retention. 

I'll reiterate that I will closely monitor myself in respect to muscle loss...any signs of it whatsoever I will up the cals and/or decrease the cardio. I am by no means a cardio queen, trust me


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

Jodie is competeing, you are not.  Now is your chance to build muscle not lose it.  Especially if you want to compete in fall.  Take advantage of the opportunity instead of putting yourself in a position where you can't gain any muscle.


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2004)

*2/27 LOW*

* 
MEALS:* 
M1: oats, eggwhites, whey
M2: turkey sausage, egg, eggwhite
M3: oats, eggwhites, whey
M4: whey shake
M5: ww bread, PB

1595
156.5C
163.5P
35.5F

* 
WORKOUT: PUSH* 
DB Bench Press: 15x20  10x25  10x25  8x25  8x25
DB Incline Press: 6x25  10x20 12x20 12x20
Dips: 12x73  12x85  11x97  8x109
Machine Sh Press: 9x30 8x30 8x30  8x30
DB Lateral Raise: 12x5  8x10  4x10,7x8  8x8,7x5
Triceps Pressdown: 12x60  10x70,10x60  10x80**  5x90**,4x80,5x70

**PRS
Cardio - 30 elliptical

We got a bunch of new Hammer Strength machines in the gym I just noticed yesterday They even have an upright squat machine, I may have to try that one today!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Well I F---d up my diet already  

Yesterday was no carb day and I was doing good until late last night. I had a bagel, then some garlic tortilla wraps, friggin bread You would think I would stop there but NO then I had 2 granola bars and some pizzelle cookies. Night time is the worst for me because I just have a hard time eating a freaking piece of meat at night with veggies. I guess I will start making choc eggs since they are easier to eat at night than the other stuff. 

RANT OVER. 

Today is March 1st, a good time to start over.  I am going to pick up where I left off starting with a NO carb day today. The cycle will still be no, low, high, repeat. The whey shakes do not hold me over so I will be eliminating them unless I have no other choices. Let the fun begin!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

*Stats 3/1/04*

w:139.5
tanita%: 30%
(narrowest) waist: 27.75
(at navel): 30.25
hips: 39
thigh: 22.5
calf: 13.5
bicep - unflexed: 10.5
bicep - flexed: 11

Just as comparison:

12/27/03: I was measured by my trainer at 147, 16.7% bodyfat. I do not have my measurements from that day but I was definitely chubbier than I am now.

10/11/03: My first show. Weight was about 130. My waist was 26, hips 36 bodyfat about 13%


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

you have sooo much time til fall!!!! shush! I'd love to be 15-16%!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> you have sooo much time til fall!!!! shush! I'd love to be 15-16%!!!!



  You have no idea how bad of I day I am having. I couldn't get on IM all day - it kept saying this site could not be found  Plus a whole bunch of other garbage going on today....then I saw your message Greeky and I smiled for the first time all day 

Yeah, you are right I am WAY to hard on myself and not just about my body but also about other things. I stress myself out - damn I need to do yoga or something!

I am just glad I am back online!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jodie is competeing, you are not.  Now is your chance to build muscle not lose it.  Especially if you want to compete in fall.  Take advantage of the opportunity instead of putting yourself in a position where you can't gain any muscle.



You are absolutely right Jodi 

I'm sorry I am such a hard-head (my Aries nature I guess ) --can you please help me alter this plan so that I can loose fat without losing any muscle?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

Awww!!! IM was down all day and it sucked for me too I didn't know what to do with myself LOL 

I am actually going to start doing yoga they have yoga classes at my gym.  I might also start spending time in the sauna or steam room, and meditating.  These should all be very helpful.


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Awww!!! IM was down all day and it sucked for me too I didn't know what to do with myself LOL
> 
> I am actually going to start doing yoga they have yoga classes at my gym.  I might also start spending time in the sauna or steam room, and meditating.  These should all be very helpful.



OMG it was I thought my PC was acting up grrrr I was going thru IM withdrawals  

I have a terrible time calming down, relaxing, meditating...I wish I could! The sauna sounds good, great idea


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

IM withdrawals.. hehe me too!

Yeah, we should both follow the suggestions I just posted  I'm going to also look into helpful books, there has to be some good ones out there on self esteem, controlling stress and anxiety, and eating disorders! I know Jill likes Dr. Phil, and I am sure there's tons more YAY I love barnes and noble anyway, but I usually just read the fitness magazines lol time to move onto the books!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Star!! your stats are great girlie!!!  no need to be so hard on yourself! your doing great!!! 
and dont let yourself get too stressed over last nites slip up. just keep looking forward
hope your day has improved!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Books are great. I even look up overeaters support groups online just to read the posts sometimes...it helps to see what others say about going thru the same things. 

I am a fitness mag junkie Damn I should send you my old maggies and you can send me yours so we have something new to read!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Aj-babe! 

I feel much better TY! I'm back on track today... I'll get there!

Girl I am the one that needs to bow down to your stats (not to mention those lifts!)


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

*March 1st*

I am going to my bf's for the night soon so I will post up my meals for today now. 

Meals: NO CARB DAY

M1
1 cup ew
cocoa
1 TBL PB

**Leptigen**

M2
4 oz chicken
peppers

M3
1 cup ew
cocoa
1 TBL PB
***slice ff cheese
***sf jello (10cals)
EDITED**
M4 
eggwhites/salsa

M5
eggwhites/salsa

920   24C   152P   19.2F


*************No workout today

I'll be dreaming of oaties tonite


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

dont be sooo silly!!!!  but TY!  

anyone want all my old fitness mags? they were too heavy for the top shelf in my closet and had to move to the floor!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll take em Jen!  

Ha ha I probably have them all already


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a tonnes of mags to ladies. I never want to throw them out cause I feel like thats a waste of $$ or something-dont ask me why. I sometimes go back and read old ones when im doing cardio.

BTW Jstar your stats are great!!! Dont beat yourself up hon if you fall off the wagon, you are a beauty inside and out. Everyday is sort of a new beginning. Take things 1 day at a time sweets-I  know I do.......


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

lol, they are kind of expensive so I only have a few!

I am thinking about tomorrow's oaties already...


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

TY Jill ...that's so sweet  I am my own worst critic..what can I say 

I was so hungry all night, couldn't wait to get up and eat! I didn't feel up to making oatie pancakes so I had some All Bran with egg whites poured over and blueberries..yum.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I am my own worst critic..what can I say


Isn that always true though? I can deff relate.


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

I am tired today. My body is rested but my eyes feel like they want to close. I had to sleep at my bf's last night.

I live w/my parents and 2 brothers but we only have 3 bedrooms. I was actually planning to get a condo, until I got laid off last year. My brother and I have been taking turns sharing a room. When I moved out he lived in it and when he moved out I got it. We didn't plan it that way it just worked out. He was supposed to be moving out this month but now is not. So last night he got the room & I slept at my bf's....

I love my bf Dave, he is the sweetest guy and all but...he smokes 2 packs a day and has a violent cough. I've told him many times how I feel about it and I don't want to say anymore because I know if he quits it has to be on his terms and not because I wanted him to. Everytime I go over there I come home reeking of smoke. And he smokes in his hallway too when I am over but in the middle of the night he'll just smoke in the apartment. I am a very light sleeper and every little noise wakes me up. It sucks. I kept waking up last night, that's why I am tired...My freaking hair (which I washed last night, smells so bad of smoke. I sprayed myself head to toe with Febreeze!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

awww girl I hope that your day gets better! have some coffee! that might help 
that must be ruff with your bf smoking so much.  my ex used to drink ALOT. and with myself who never drank it made it hard sometimes too.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jstar hang in there.  It'll workout.

You'll be just fine when it comes time for your show.  Now is your time to gain muscle that will be needed!  Don't kill yourself with the cardio.  Like Jodi says...you don't need too!  I get FAT in the off season and have too.  I have a short time to loose everything I put on by my bad eatting. (Yes...I did enjoy everything I ate )  15 weeks seems long, but not for where I need to be it isn't.   

Stop being so hard on yourself chickie!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

I used to smoke like a chimney!!!! I quit about 1 1/2 years ago. It disgusts me now....


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Jen! 

I actually don't feel too tired. Diet lemon pepsi is my drug of choice (caffeine that is). I don't drink coffee. Never cared for it.

Oooh today is looking up.  I want to go outside and play. It's 55 out!!! Only 2 more hours and I can drive home with the windows down tonight! ....AND.....I just set up an interview for next week. The job is not too bad of a commute and its an HR position at an internet gaming company. Hopefully the pay will be ok. I really want to move out!


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

I am doing a "push" routine tonight at the gym. Anyone have a suggestion of a routine? Thx!


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

*March 2*

Meals:

M1
2 cups All Bran
1/4 cup blueberries
3/4 cup eggwhites

Leptigen

M2
4oz chicken
peppers

M3
3 Healthy Choice Sausages
1/2 cup eggwhites

M4 - PREWO
oatie pancakes
1 cup oats
1 scoop protein
1 cup eggwhites

M5
"reeses eggs"
1 cup ew
cocoa
1 TBL PB

---3 slices low carb bread/ff fake butter---

fogot to add: 1/2 cup sf hot choc at work!

1674  203C  199.5P  32F

Workoutush Rooutine--Back/Biceps

Wide PD: 12x40  6x60  9x55  9x55
Standing Cable Rows: 12x80  9x90   9x90  8x90
**Hammer Strength Row: 12x40  10x50  8x60
DB Rows: 9x30  9x30 
Hypers: 2x12
Crunch: 1x12
DB Curls: 12x10  12x12  10x15  8x15
DB Hammers: 4x15  12x10  10x12
DB Inclines: 12x15
Inner Thigh: 12x60
Glute Cable Kickback: 12x20
Adductor Kickback: 12x20
Abductor Kickback: 12x20

**New machine. Me like I could feel my back getting pumped up as I was using it. I will be making this a regular exercise on back day


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

meals look yummy!! talk about a ton of fiber! 2cups of All bran!  things should be running smoothly! 
I love that cereal! 

what are those healthy choice sausages?  Ive never head of them. 

awesome workout girlie!!  
was that HS the low row or high row?


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> meals look yummy!! talk about a ton of fiber! 2cups of All bran!  things should be running smoothly!
> I love that cereal!
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

jstar- just want to let you know that I enjoy reading you'r journal


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Sara! 

Hope you are having a nice night. How are you? I will be sure to pop in on your journal and say hi tomorrow at work <----I didn't say that shhh 

Good night everyone


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

Good night


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

You dont add the pb till after they eggs are done, do you? I like to put it on the side of the warm bowl, it melts a tiny bit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

hehe, I ran out of peanut butter...I want my reeses eggies!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> Standing Cable Rows: 12x80 9x90 9x90 8x90



Nice 



> **Hammer Strength Row: 12x40 10x50 8x60



Is that weight per side or total weight?

I use the HS Row all the time.  I love doing 1 arm at a time


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nice
> 
> 
> ...


*we just got a whole bunch of new hammer strength machines...this one rocks! I like that you can pull each side independently too, with the cable row I find my right side tends to do most of the work!*


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You dont add the pb till after they eggs are done, do you? I like to put it on the side of the warm bowl, it melts a tiny bit.




*I usually spread the PB on after the egg whites are cooked. I'll try it your way next time though! *


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

*March 3rd*

Meals: 

M1
1 cup oats
1/4 cup ew
1 scoop protein

M2
2 turkey cutlets(5.75 oz)
4 oz sweet potato
mushrooms

M3
2 turkey cutlets (5.75 oz)
mushrooms

M4...
M5...

Workout: PUSH (Chest. Shoulders, Triceps) and 30 cardio


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

morning Star!!  
diets looking great!! 

is this the HS row your using? 
http://www.hammerstrength.com/product/product.asp?code=ILROW&back=../commercial/hs_plate.asp

that is my fav!!! get an awesome contraction with that!


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

This is it:

http://www.hammerstrength.com/product/product.asp?code=MTSRW&back=../commercial/hs_mts.asp

The MTS Iso-Lateral Row


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Are those 'turkey BREAST  cutlets'?


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

How do ya cook em?


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes they are! I bought them last night. I cooked them in a regular ol' frying pan. Mmmm I am going to eat them now 

You should know how to cook 'em...you're the one who told me to buy them!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh, mine are called turkey breast steaks or something like that. They are not called cutlets, but they are probably the same thing. Dont cook em to long, or else they get sooooooo dry!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

those turkey thingys must be $$$ eh? 

Star, thats not the HS that I use. (I use the one posted.. lol go figure)  
we have one similar to that I think!


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

I never saw the turkey breast cutlets before...I was actually looking for ground turkey but they cutlets were on sale so I got those instead. I cooked them in the pan with salt free mrs dash garlic...they were good! 

Yeah, Jen, all our new machines are MTS (the blue ones) and we do have other HS ones that are older (the plate loaded ones).


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

I've gotta confess...I ended up skipping the gym last night and staying home binging instead!!! 

To make matters worse my FAP friends are all pumped up to compete in 7 wks and want me to do the show too I dunno why I can't just stay motivated....
I made plans to drive down and watch the show but no way could I compete right now. 

I've gotta go get ready for my interview..be back later.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

HEY GIRL! Haven't been in here in awhile, I'm sorry.
Your meals look great!!! Your doing soooo great, don't worry about that little binge last night, just jump back on the wagon dear.

You have an interview?? Good LUCK!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Good Luck with the interview girlie!!  

and dont feel so bad about the splurge last nite. we're all human. sounds like your body was craving it from the dieting! Hang in there hun, remember that todays another day!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Yeah, Jen, all our new machines are MTS (the blue ones) and we do have other HS ones that are older (the plate loaded ones).


That's not the one I use either.  I use the HS plate loaded ones.  I don't like stack equipment, only plate loaded.


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Stace! Hi Jen, and hello Jodi!

Back from my interview....
That place rocked but I kinda think they might not hire me due to $$$ just my gut feeling. They are a software gaming company with lots of creative types. You should see this place. All the designers have Lord of the Rings figurines on their desks and lots of "toys" and play-doh...oh that would be a fun place to work. I will keep ya'll posted!

Regarding the diet...I don't know what the heck to do. I crave carbs like mad and SUGAR....Let me just say that I am not a very organized person and I hate "rules" esp when it comes to dieting...I am thinking maybe just having the simple goal of eating clean, working out intensely and see what happens. I need to be more disciplined yes, but at that same time I find that when there are too many rules I enforce on myself I end up bingeing anyways...crap!

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Where you at chickie?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Jstar-- How are you??

I wanted to tell you that I do the same thing when on a very very strict diet. When I was doing my comp diet, I was craving carbs & sugar sooo bad==and was So weak, with horrible headaches. So Now I'm doing exactly like you wrote- Eating clean, & working out very hard (with lots of cardio b/c of my carbs)  works great for me, and my body actually looks better now, then in my 4th week of on the comp diet

But you have to do what is right for you, Your goals & your body

take care honey, I hope you get that job!! Sounds neat!! Have you heard anything??


----------

